# Edifier fabrica parlantes?



## NEO101 (Sep 11, 2009)

Siguiendo en mi línea de post "molestos" 

Vi en DeRemate publicaciones de parlantes marca "Edifier"... Y están interesantes, sobre todo considerando el precio y el hecho de que cuesta conseguir parlantes para medios decentes...

Particularmente, vi estos 2:

http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA...nos-edifier-5-para-auto-o-cajas-acusticas-_JM

Este segundo parece como si llevara una bobina larga, supongo que para lograr mover más aire a pesar de ser chico... puede ser interesante para lograr buenos graves con una caja chica...
http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA-59682191-_JM

Alguien pudo probar alguno de estos? O serán una falsificación? (conozco baflecitos armados de la marca, pero siempre pensé que los parlantes los compraban a otra empresa...)

Por cierto, si no se pueden poner links a remates, avisen que veo de bajar las fotos y aduntarlas... el tema es que quedaba más práctico así como lo puse... mis disculpas si no se podía.


----------



## Emi77 (Sep 11, 2009)

Deben ser parlantes para reparar los equipos edifier, hay que ver si ellos los fabrican y otra cosa es que sin los parametros no podes saber si sean razonablemente buenos.

En ML hay vendedor que trabaja con polk, y dice que tiene los parlantes de varias lineas de polk, solo tiene publicado los tweeters y se ven originales, dice que vende tambien parlantes polk de medios y tambien woofer, habria que pedirle tal vez los parametros o alguna referencia.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 11, 2009)

del segundo me llama el gran tamaño del culo del parlantito

saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Emi77 dijo:


> En ML hay vendedor que trabaja con polk, y dice que tiene los parlantes de varias lineas de polk, solo tiene publicado los tweeters y se ven originales, dice que vende tambien parlantes polk de medios y tambien woofer, habria que pedirle tal vez los parametros o alguna referencia.



Ni idea de esa marca....  :-?



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> del segundo me llama el gran tamaño del culo del parlantito
> 
> saludos



Sipi, daría la sensación de que lleva una bobina laaaaaarga.


----------

